

Web based Vector editing  - rvanrooy
http://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/

======
urssur
this is pretty cool , like inkscape in the browser .

~~~
xulescu
It is cool, but it's pretty useless as it's missing important features to
subtract, add, intersect, etc. shapes, and other very important functionality
required to do something useful beyond the typical "finger painting" :).

------
nickpinkston
Have you seen Aviary's vector tools? They've been at the in-the-browser game
for a while.

<http://aviary.com/launch/raven>

~~~
albertzeyer
That is Flash.

~~~
nickpinkston
As long as I get my vector files, I could care less. It works pretty well.
They've been at this for a while, before there were any good alternatives
online to flash for this application.

~~~
nexton
Off-topic, but I'm curious about the phrase "I could care less". Here in
Australia, the phrase is "I couldn't care less". Is "I could care less" an
American usage?

------
gnosis
The demo doesn't work in Opera 10.61 on Linux. I can see and interact with the
interface, but nothing is drawn on the canvas when using any of the tools.

------
thailandstartup
Nice - but an SWF export feature would be useful too.

------
eli_s
wow! great find.

I wrote my own svg image editor, but this is really slick - and the code is a
lot cleaner than mine :)

One of the contributors also wrote canvg: <http://code.google.com/p/canvg/>

which implements the svg spec in canvas allowing SVG->Canvas->JPG/PNG

